# HELP!!!!



## kevinm (Jan 9, 2016)

Hey guys, i have split my head trying to decide between 16:9 or scope screen. My wall is 20ft wide, 8 ft tall ceiling. Now this is in a bonus room above garage, so the walls go up 3ft and then slope to the center on each side. The ceiling is flat across about 10ft wide. Primarily i will be watching movies, mostly streaming online, but some blue ray. Also gaming and some football and race watching. I don't mind bars on the ends, as i feel i can cover with curtain/fabric. Howz the best way to get the best of both worlds or am i stressing too much and should just pick 1. I dont have projector yet. Was thinking of Sony HW40 and a 110" SI pure white 16:9 screen. Then after talking with Mike at AVS, he suggested JVC rs400 with a scope at i believe 120". But at $2,000 more, not sure i can and need to. Suggestions please????


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

You know what the say: "A picture is worth a thousand words!" 

Please take a picture of the wall & sketch the screen dimensions on it so we can see the finished boundaries as they will be on the wall. Scope screens are special & the lens are pricey. Lets see that wall!

How long is the room? Are you considering a screen wall? Riser? 
And by the way, Congrads on the build & welcome aboard.


----------



## kevinm (Jan 9, 2016)

Ok, so i did some measurements. The usable depth of the room will be 15ft. So i assume that would put my back row at around 12-13ft viewing. The attached sketch is the shape of the wall. Sorry couldnt get a good picture, i may try later. So now im thinking just how big, AND should i have 2 rows. Hmmm.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

You've got plenty of room for either screen, scope screens are really nice, it is just personal preference/budget that determines which way to go. I think you could even go larger, up to 140," but that would be pushing it. :spend:


----------



## kevinm (Jan 9, 2016)

Ok thanks. I plan to post a build thread. So I appreciate all the help I can get. Alot of this is so subjective, I think I am making more out of it than I should.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

I've had a scope screen (2.39:1) for many years..I watch ALL movies in that aspect ratio and the only thing that's watched in 16:9 is TV..I wouldn't have it any other way!..
The majority of dedicated theatres use scope screens...


----------

